
Dart can now produce self-contained, native executables - ceronman
https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/ds2emt/dart_can_now_produce_selfcontained_native/
======
rvz
This sounds like an absolutely magnificent milestone for Dart and a direct hit
on developers who use SwiftUI or Electron.

Finally, a mature cross-platform desktop application framework with a DSL-like
style for creating efficient, self-contained apps that work on Windows, Mac
and Linux with the bonus of it working on iOS and Android. This truly changes
everything in the desktop app development space.

------
isoos
From the original article:
[https://medium.com/dartlang/dart2native-a76c815e6baf](https://medium.com/dartlang/dart2native-a76c815e6baf)

"the executables created with dart2native are self-contained, they can run on
machines that don’t have the Dart SDK installed. And because they’re compiled
with Dart’s AOT compiler, the executables start running in just a few
milliseconds."

and some fun stuff: "Using Dart core libraries, dart:ffi, and the dart_console
library, we can create pretty interesting console apps. The dart_console
package includes a full demo of kilo, a console text editor written in just
~500 lines of Dart code. The name kilo comes from its origin, kilo.c, which
was a C implementation in roughly 1000 lines of code."

